# ColoCrossing Datacenter in the Basement or in the Parking Garage?



## drmike (May 31, 2014)

So, ColoCrossing seems to be diversifying in Buffalo.  News the other day that they are getting more rack space from another provider in the same downtown large compound.  Seems like a hedge to me as they might have both fear of their current provider and perhaps limited on space in existing relationship.

CC is fleeing their suburban mall neighborhood and going in the dark gritty hood of the city.  Even supposedly moving their desk-based office to downtown.

As such, their just-opened new office building on Sheridan is up for lease on Loopnet:

http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/18524773/8195-SHERIDAN-DRIVE-CLARENCE-NY/

$14/sq ft. per year @ 3500 sq. ft.

Then there is this, WTF....


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (May 31, 2014)

It looks okay but that pricing though. 

How old is the building?


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> It looks okay but that pricing though.
> 
> How old is the building?


It doesn't exist and the proposal is that it'd be built in the residential area next to their existing office from what I understand, pending approval from upset neighbors I am sure. The existing office was a house that was previously converted to their existing office space that is occupied by CC staff and CVPS Chris. This is 1/2 mile from the famous 'day care', which is just down a nearby street. Would be a 5-10 minute walk.

Either way, big proposal but I doubt it'll ever exist just because it's an a residential area. Buffalo is full of empty building, seems silly to build something new when you can buy one of the decrepit existing buildings and remodel for less, but then you'd not be as close to home.


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> It looks okay but that pricing though.
> 
> How old is the building?


Unsure what they did there - if they modified existing home or built new.

They just had grand opening there what? Last fall?

If you compare the Loopnet photo to the blueprint, do you get vaguely what they were/are planning?


----------



## DomainBop (May 31, 2014)

> ColoCrossing


_off topic for a few paragraphs because I just read an asinine comment by GVH on LET where he bragged his home based business is "massive" _

Some perspective on the giants of the low end industry ColoCrossing compared to other players in the hosting and datacenter industry.

ColoCrossing said in a recent interview they expect revenues to grow to $12 million (OMFG!) in the fiscal year ending February 2015.

http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/news/2014/04/11/data-company-seeking-sites-in-buffalo-as-business.html (<--article does tie in with this thread's topic of "CC expanding to a parking garage" because it mentions that they're looking for new office space)

By contrast Iliad Group (parent of Online.net and Iliad Datacenters, along with ISP Free.fr and other things) had revenues of €3.7 billion/$5.2 billion in 2013.

tl;dr ColoCrossing should be happy anyone on any forum even mentions their tiny suburban rent-space-in-someone-elses's-datacenter business and they should be really happy I'm even bothering to comment about them. 

Anyways...$14/sq ft per year... extremely cheap office rental rates is probably the only thing the metropolitan Buffalo area has going for it.


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2014)

What that site blueprint shows is the 3500 sq. foot existing CC new headquarters to have the following:

Grafted addon of over 2k sq. feet onto existing building.

New 30k 3 story build with one story below ground.

It also has another 60k sq. feet of office space that is to sit over a 2 story underground in part basement.

Over 90k square feet of build out.

The entire project is on 3 parcels of land owned by CC, that are residential currently and 3 single family homes.  Back behind the propery appropriately is a mall.  Unsure if it the plots legally are next to each other (CC's and the mall).

Unsure what the outcome of this largess plan is - was proposed and some hearings on the proposal last fall and maybe early this year.  The site plan as drawn showed one tiny road into the plan which would be clogged and source of mass traffic backups.   Reason likely enough for the locals to say no.

Clearly something happened that they are abandoning their new HQ's for the dirty city.  No one does a build out of a new HQs and abandons it in under a year.

Do the math:

90,000 square feet of building under roof @ $150 = $13.5 million... Add onto that all sorts of other build out costs.  This is a project north of $20 million, perhaps even higher with a DC in the basement.


----------



## qps (May 31, 2014)

Not sure if this changes their plans, but:

http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2014/05/30/365-data-centers-partners-colocrossing-buffalo/


----------



## VPSCorey (May 31, 2014)

Datacenter greenfield deployments of that size are WAAAY more than 20 million.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 31, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> _off topic for a few paragraphs because I just read an asinine comment by GVH on LET where he bragged his home based business is "massive" _


There you go again taking my words and leaving things out. Shame on you, really, because I thought you'd be mature by now as an adult not to do things like that.


Look back at the thread. I said that we were massive _compared to most other hosts_. Are you blind?


----------



## Wintereise (May 31, 2014)

Oh my god, does anyone really care?


----------



## Virtovo (Jun 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> There you go again taking my words and leaving things out. Shame on you, really, because I thought you'd be mature by now as an adult not to do things like that.
> 
> Look back at the thread. I said that we were massive _compared to most other hosts_. Are you blind?


Not quite.



> Compared to most LET hosts including Virtovo, we've massive which is why we can afford to hire multiple people with management duties. Your company's operating income is probably half or less the size of my individual paycheck.


If you're going to act like an egotistical moron expect to be called out as such.


----------



## Epidrive (Jun 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> There you go again taking my words and leaving things out. Shame on you, really, because I thought you'd be mature by now as an adult not to do things like that.
> 
> 
> Look back at the thread. I said that we were massive _compared to most other hosts_. Are you blind?


Look, if theres anyone to be immature its none other than you. Stop acting like a grown up professional, you wont get any respect from no one


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 1, 2014)

FrapHost said:


> Look, if theres anyone to be immature its none other than you. Stop acting like a grown up professional, you wont get any respect from no one


If I should "stop acting like a grown up professional", you should stop acting like you actually have customers.


----------



## Epidrive (Jun 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> If I should "stop acting like a grown up professional", you should stop acting like you actually have customers.


How can you brag about your customers that were all victims of your pathetic marketing bullshits.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 1, 2014)

FrapHost said:


> How can you brag about your customers that were all victims of your pathetic marketing bullshits.


What matters is that they're happy and they renew. The majority of our customers are happy and they do renew so therefore your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 1, 2014)

Soon enough, we'll start issuing gags to people that just want to cause drama. Some more than others it seems.


----------

